# Hypnotherapy question...



## lashes77 (Jan 16, 2001)

My boyfriend has Crohn's disease, and I suffer from IBS. We have been trying to do some things together to improve our conditions (as he has had several bad flares of internal fistulas). We have been doing walking every evening with lots of deep breathing (we were told by our doctor that the exercise and deep breathing would get extra oxygen to our guts, where it would help heal and relieve problems we were having). He also mentioned relaxation techniques. We are both very busy, and don't have time to add too much to our schedule (like yoga, since we already do some other exercise programs that we both really enjoy). We talked about doing relaxation stuff when we are climbing in bed at night. We usually get in bed quite some time before we actually fall asleep, and he usually watches TV while I read. But, we would have time to add the hypnotherapy tapes to our routine, and have seriously considered them. I have seen lots posted about IBS type tapes, and how well they work for many people. But, could these same tapes work for Crohn's with some good results? I have never listened to a tape like these, and didn't know what was involved with them. If anyone knows this stuff, or has some good info to share with me, it would be greatly appreciated.Thanks again in advance,Aimee L.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Aimee, I hope you saw my post to you on the dicussion forum.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

